# Moving to nz from uk



## Tsangari (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi my wife and I are moving to nz in November 2017. We have already bought a house in Rotorua. My wife is a qualified supervising social worker of 17 years and I am just an old trucke. We have family in nz but would be very great full for any advise regarding looking for work. We want to slow down a bit and really don't mind what we do. Are there agency's and can they be trusted? We will need to billy vehicles and poison Lu a small boat for fishing etc. Any advise as I am getting a bit scared now.

Regards 

Mike & Ali tsangari


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Tsangari said:


> Hi my wife and I are moving to nz in November 2017. We have already bought a house in Rotorua. My wife is a qualified supervising social worker of 17 years and I am just an old trucke. We have family in nz but would be very great full for any advise regarding looking for work. We want to slow down a bit and really don't mind what we do. Are there agency's and can they be trusted? We will need to billy vehicles and poison Lu a small boat for fishing etc. Any advise as I am getting a bit scared now.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mike & Ali tsangari


You can always start small and look for a job in trademe.co.nz , or go for the big shots and apply at seek.co.nz or Linkedin if you felt like it

I got many friends who settled there over the years and all of them told me one fact, finding a job there takes longer than what they expected/used to just beacuse people in NZ are usually more relaxed 

Best of luck!


----------



## samsmith (Sep 11, 2017)

After moving to new place it will take time to start the work again but If you research well you will get good opportunities. All the best.


----------

